# CM7 RC Status?



## Returner (Jun 7, 2011)

I know, I know, never ask for ETA's, just noticed CVPCS has been quiet on twitter/blog lately about the status of CM4DX and was wondering if anyone knew anything? Hard to pretend that I'm not DYING for a polished release with decent battery life cus god damn do I love CM7 as I'm sure all of you do. Content with my Apex RC2 build for now. Any feedback greatly appreciated!


----------



## foo (Jun 15, 2011)

Nope. No one knows...he's busy w/ life I imagine. Sucks but understandable.


----------



## Returner (Jun 7, 2011)

true, that's totally fine i'm not rushing HIM it's just hard to look at how beautiful cm7 is but all the bugs and the battery drain . we'll see soon enough!


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

Nightly 13 and razor's mms+camfix make the beta seem more like a stable release imo


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

just the MMS fix...not the camera fix....the camera thing in on the change log for the volume buttons...razor said pcs said nothing about the camera fix yet. But ya pcs has been busy with family stuff..but hes back and working on it...so we should see some RC's sometime soon...cus its deff pretty much completely bug free and stable....at least for me it is. But who knows for sure.


----------

